# My Newest Labels



## saintprovogirl (Jan 6, 2011)

Cherry Skeeter Pee




Mango Passion Fruit - Still fermenting so ABV is unknown.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2011)

saintprovogirl, Liking it a lot better. Mango Passion s looking real good


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 6, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> saintprovogirl, Liking it a lot better. Mango Passion s looking real good



Dan,
I knew you would like that one!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Dan,
> I knew you would like that one!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 6, 2011)

Very Nice.....I wish I was that creative. I'm leaning towards a very basic lable for everything and just change the name. I know, Borrrrrrring.....


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 6, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Very Nice.....I wish I was that creative. I'm leaning towards a very basic lable for everything and just change the name. I know, Borrrrrrring.....



Not if it is a good label!!! I actually like the consistency in a label.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Very Nice.....I wish I was that creative. I'm leaning towards a very basic lable for everything and just change the name. I know, Borrrrrrring.....



Doug, I just saw someone else do that and I thought it was very classy. I just like to have fun playing around with different ones.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 6, 2011)

Since I'm new to both wine making and label making I figured...have fun with it!  I'm sure all my labels will be made from one basic template, but for now...I'm mixing it up. 

I do want to know your opinion guys/gals...which do you prefer?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2011)

I like the first label. Is that you posing?


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 6, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I like the first label. Is that you posing?



Boy do I wish! She's a little hottie!


----------



## GerardVineyard (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree, first one.


----------



## JordanPond (Jan 6, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW"


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 6, 2011)

"Boy do I wish! She's a little hottie!"
__________________
~ $åîntP®¤v¤Gî®l ~



".... the grace to accept the things I cannot, "


____

so did you accept what you couldn't change? or did you just go get it all changed?

ps...those labels will sell wine..and if the wine is good the wine will sell the second bottle


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 6, 2011)

First one!!


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 7, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> "Boy do I wish! She's a little hottie!"
> __________________
> ~ $åîntP®¤v¤Gî®l ~
> 
> ...



Normally turn to a head change in a nice pretty bottle LOL!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 7, 2011)

well no one will be wondering about the intentions when a someone presents a another w a bottle of Mango Passion.....

...an evening on the couch watching Dancing w the Stars


----------



## Brian (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the first one also. You really have a good eye with your labels. The last batch you had was good also! My wife probably would not thik so though... LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> well no one will be wondering about the intentions when a someone presents a another w a bottle of Mango Passion.....
> 
> ...an evening on the couch watching Dancing w the Stars



I don't get it, can you explain Al?



Brian said:


> I like the first one also.* The last batch you had was good also*! My wife probably would not thik so though... LOL



What is this you're drinking with saintprovogirl and Al and I wasn't invited?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 7, 2011)

Dan...i am not going to answer that one :>


----------



## Boozehag (Jan 8, 2011)

I like the second one better myself.
Very cool labels, do you paint them yourself?


----------



## jtstar (Jan 8, 2011)

new lables


----------



## jtstar (Jan 8, 2011)

These are the last eight labels that I made for my resently made wine


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2011)

Great labels all!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2011)

JT nice job on the labels


----------



## jtstar (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Wade and Dan I had fun making them


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 11, 2011)

jtstar said:


> new lables
> View attachment 1769
> View attachment 1770
> View attachment 1771
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 11, 2011)

Boozehag said:


> I like the second one better myself.
> Very cool labels, do you paint them yourself?



Normally I'll snag some pics online, change them a bit and then photoshop them all together. I know I couldn't copyright them or anything because of this but they are for my own personal use anyway so...


----------



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2011)

I prefer the second label. Looks more professional.


----------

